# Should I get a tortoise or not?



## brandon324 (Jul 18, 2018)

I'm really debating on getting a tortoise. What is stopping be is I don't know if i can feed him a wide range of foods to eat. I don't i can grow weeds inside my apartment. I can give him organic greens from the produce store and of coarse Mazuri tortoise food. But that might be it :/ The species I was thinking about getting was a Egyptian tortoise. Another thing I was debating on is if i should even get a Egyptian tortoise as a first timer.. I could provide a 2x6 Enclosure inside my apartment. Any kind of feed back will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## TechnoCheese (Jul 18, 2018)

Are you sure you wouldn’t be able to grow food in your apartment? There are some really good seed mixes, and just putting a tray of seeds near a window would be enough


----------



## brandon324 (Jul 18, 2018)

This might be a dumb question, but could I stick them under a ubv light? or something?


----------



## daniellenc (Jul 18, 2018)

You can pick weeds outdoors in spring and summer to add to your grocery store items. You'd also be shocked at what your Hispanic and Asian stores carry year round. I'm not sure about an Egyptian as I have heard they're more fragile as hatchlings but given their small size would be suitable for apartment living. Do you have a way to give it some outdoor time in warm weather though? I feel guilt my guy is indoors November- mid April so that may be a consideration as well.


----------



## Tom (Jul 18, 2018)

brandon324 said:


> This might be a dumb question, but could I stick them under a ubv light? or something?


You mean the plants? Plants don't need UV. They just need light that is intense enough and of the correct spectrum.


As for the original question: This is a personal decision. If you set them up correctly, they really are not that difficult to maintain and feed. You can use a wide variety of grocery store greens and add herbal hay, soaked ZooMed Grassland pellets, or any number of other things to amend the greens and make them better. Then find weeds, flowers, leaves and grasses when you can to add in to the mix.

To some people this is way too much work. Other people find the work load to be extremely light and easy compared to some other pets like a parrot, rat, tropical fish, ferret or dog. Its really all about how you feel about soaking a tortoise, collecting greens, and changing a water bowl or an occasional light bulb. I find tortoise care to be exceptionally easy when compared to most of the animals that I make my living with, but it really is a matter of perspective. I know people that think my lifestyle is absurd of completely crazy, and they don't want any pets because the responsibility is more hassle than they want to deal with. Their houses are usually clean, they have more free time, and planning a vacation is a heck of a lot less stressful for them. I can understand all that, but for me, the benefits far outweigh the costs. For them, it doesn't. Only you can decide if the joy and happiness you feel at gazing upon your tortoise munching on his greens outweighs the cost of all the hassle, expense, and time.

If you came here to be talked out of getting a tortoise, well… you've come to the wrong place. If you came here to learn how to turn your living room, spare bedroom, and garage into a full scale egyptian tortoise breeding facility, then welcome home my friend. Welcome home


----------



## Lyn W (Jul 18, 2018)

A tortoise was definitely not something I had even wanted, but fate intervened and Lola adopted me. 
This forum has been invaluable in helping me and I wouldn't be with my tort now unless for some reason I couldn't provide the proper care anymore.
You'll get all the good advice you need here from care sheets, various threads and very experienced keepers. 
As long as you are willing to research first, accept advice and can afford the set up you shouldn't have any problems.
My main problem is that I don't have anyone to look after my tort when I go away - so I haven't been away in 4 years. 
But if you have people who can help out then that won't be an issue for you. 
Good luck with your decision.


----------



## brandon324 (Jul 18, 2018)

I'm not trying to really get talked out of getting a tortoise. I just don't want to give the tortoise a boring life. Or I want to privide the best care I can possibly give, due to my living situation. Like I'm not sure if I could build an outdoor enclosure because of the humidity here in new hampshire. He would most likely have to be indoors for sure from october-june. Greens from the grocery store and mazuri, and even hay will be easy for me to get access to. But I want to give the tortoise a proper diet and a wide range. I appreciate all of the replies.


----------



## daniellenc (Jul 18, 2018)

Well spring and summer you’ll have tons of weeds to add variety and you can grow plants indoors. An outdoor enclosure is optimal but really the first year or two they don’t do well with too much outdoor time anyway.


----------



## wellington (Jul 18, 2018)

brandon324 said:


> I'm not trying to really get talked out of getting a tortoise. I just don't want to give the tortoise a boring life. Or I want to privide the best care I can possibly give, due to my living situation. Like I'm not sure if I could build an outdoor enclosure because of the humidity here in new hampshire. He would most likely have to be indoors for sure from october-june. Greens from the grocery store and mazuri, and even hay will be easy for me to get access to. But I want to give the tortoise a proper diet and a wide range. I appreciate all of the replies.


I'm not up on the care of the Egyptian tort but most if not all tortoises benefit and need some to a lot of humidity. The hot and dry way is old and bad. Tortoise are happy and content with a proper size enclosure, proper heat, light, humidity, hydration and diet. They don't need to be entertained would rather you didn't bother them much. I would say a 2x6 is a bit small. A 4x8 would be much better or do a two level to give more room. 
Russians and Hermanns are good starter tortoises to consider.


----------

